
Share to HN: What if AlphaGo lost the game on purpose [from a Chinese website] - kazehana03
I have read an interesting article in Chinese. Here is the point of view from the Chinese website.<p>It says a clever AI will know when it should lose to save the dignity of human and protect itself. If it keeps winning the game, human will start to be afraid of the AI. Human may destroy it or stop giving the AI more power on its development.<p>Therefore, one day if a machine knows when it should lose, human is facing a larger disaster than just losing to a computer.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;toutiao.com&#x2F;i6261771085746799106&#x2F;
======
stray
They're vastly overestimating the scope of a recurrent convolutional neural
network.

The concept of dignity does not compute.

